# anyone with patio doors? has your dog scratched them



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

i had patio doors installed (for the dogs lol) last year and today when cleaning them, usually left to the window cleaner, i noticed scratches on the glass outside. The youngest has taken to copying the cat and stretches up the glass when he wants to come in so it must be him (don't think it's the cats soft nails)

My question is, has anyone elses dog scratched the glass? i didn't think it would be possible, i thought the glass would be really tough. I'm really annoyed at myself for not noticing earlier as the doors cost a lot of money. I'm just wondering if the glass is of poor quality or if i should have expected it and stopped him. Needless to say he will be supervised outside and made to sit before coming in now. Bit late thought!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have patio doors and my two toy poodles have scratched them badly.*


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Our late cat used to scratch the old ones too. We've got new ones now and they are permanently misty from Molly's wet nose! My mum bless her hates wiping Molly's nose marks from her doors as she likes to know she's been over there!

I wonder if you could get anything like a stick on film? Might be worth asking a glazing company. Or teaching the dog another command, a touch or something? I've heard of dogs touching bells and things not that I've taught Molly so easier said than done


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes our patio doors have been badly scratched by the dogs.

What about the stuff they use on car windows to tint them can you get it in clear so you could put it on the glass sort of like a screen saver for a mobile phone.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Maybe this, says it's weather proof?

20m WEATHERPROOF GLASS PROTECTION EASY ROLL SELF ADHESIVE FILM DECORATING ,PAINT | eBay


----------



## Immynjoesmum (Dec 28, 2014)

We have a long living room that runs from the front to the back of the house, we have patio doors at the back and we usually keep the curtains closed becahse we are so overlooked...now we have the dog going in and out though we have to keep them open, I'm wanting a film that we can put on them so we can see out but nobody can see in!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Immynjoesmum said:


> We have a long living room that runs from the front to the back of the house, we have patio doors at the back and we usually keep the curtains closed becahse we are so overlooked...now we have the dog going in and out though we have to keep them open, I'm wanting a film that we can put on them so we can see out but nobody can see in!


Something like this would probably do you

Silver Reflective Window Film (Solar Control & Privacy Tint - One Way Mirror / Mirrored Glass) (50cm x 2 metres): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home

A friend had some on windows. It did work, but didn't look great from the outside really, very much like a mirror. Used to startle my previous dogs when they walked past as the windows were low, so they would suddenly see a dog walking beside them for a second or two.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Every door in the house has scratch marks on it.

Thanks dogs. And cats.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Never had a problem with them being scratched

I do have film on them now though - my garden is at the end of a row on a corner so Maisie can see up the entire line of gardens from my lounge  and I've always been worried she'd run at the doors / forget they're there - especially if there's birds in the garden (which she chases!)

Like this FB000 plain - View Designs & Patterns - it still lets the light in & I can see the cats when they come to the door to be let in but just stops her seeing absolutely everything / barking all the time!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

I call scratched doors animal art  The only way to deal with it. Zaros disagrees and still tries to stop the doggies expressing themselves. Needless to say, he´ve lost the battle ages ago.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

We have patio doors which have been scratched to buggery by two generations of dogs. The rest of the house is equally 'distressed' so it fits


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Not scratched, plenty of nose art though. 

It's a rented property, so I'm quite strict with her jumping up at doors etc


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Muze said:


> Not scratched, plenty of nose art though.
> 
> It's a rented property, so I'm quite strict with her jumping up at doors etc


Yes I have the "snail trails" over my French doors ... No scratches though on any doors.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, it seems it's doggy standard, laugh or you will cry lol

I will try and stop him doing it as best i can. I'm a bit of a perfectionist, which has had to be relaxed since the dogs came along but i'll have to tighten up the rules again!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have patio doors and there isn't a scratch or nose mark on them. 

But Millie is never in the garden alone so wouldn't have a chance to scratch them. She goes in garden at 11pm for a pee and I stsnd just inside the four watching to check she pees. 

Is it possible to change your routine ie identify when and why the dogs are scratching them?


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

Can barely see through our glass doors thanks to nose marks! :lol: I like to pretend it's privacy glass.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

My dogs only add nose art, the squirrels on the other hand chewed the seals. We had to have them replaced!!

Not the patios, but you get the idea!!


----------

